
Google Disconnects Grand Central Customers - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/20/google-disconnects-grand-central-customers/
======
vlad
Comments say that only 400 users will have to get new numbers, and nobody is
being disconnected from the service. It sounds like the other users on the
problem provider's service were able to be switched to another one
transparently.

